# Sticky  The Official Can Am Picture Thread



## 650Brute

where sum pics of those ROTAX Powered Monsters?


----------



## TorkMonster

LOL! You want some pics of the 800cc's of PURE ENGINE PERFORMANCE powered by ROTAX??????




Happy to oblige you!!!


----------



## TorkMonster

Now that ain't all!!!






The STOCK look.. Or well, the closest that thing has been to stock since it was on the show room floor!
















Does it look a BIT taller now compared to THIS pic???








Of course the INTAKE snorks... UNDER the POD
















The shifter that I want HERE...


----------



## TorkMonster

My stereo box ASSEMBLED with the Clarion 380W AMP inside...
I know, i know, it has POLARIS on it.. LOL








First day home I THINK.. lol


----------



## phreebsd

Good looking can-am. I'd sure like to test drive one to feel the diff between it and the brute.


----------



## TorkMonster

Ya. I haven't rode the new 750 of the brutes either... Would like to there also.. Brutes are known for there power... I like the way like on my bro's 650 it kinda SITS up on ya when throttle is applied... The 650's are stout, the 750's GOTTA be too!!!

After doing the clutch work on mine, it is hard to keep the front down! lol I ordered a little LESS stiff spring for the primary, especially for the trail rides when I put the lighter and smaller horns on it.... It will sure throw you off. You gotta be ready for it when you punch it. thats for sure.


----------



## phreebsd

Gotta love V-Twin machines  Honda guys just DONT EVEN KNOW


----------



## TorkMonster

Haha..... Yeah, I've rode some PEPPY honda's, but.... They were not UTILITY machines....... Those sport bikes are fun, but not comfortable AT ALL... Maybe I am just spoiled from the popo's and can-ams.!!!! LOL
I was a little suprised at the 680 rincon.... They have SOME power, but I was expecting more... I think with better or MORE gears they would be decent for a single cylinder machine.... They need to step it up some IN MY OPINION.


----------



## phreebsd

They wont because the company has always vowed to "Tread lightly".


----------



## Polaris425

I ALMOST bought a can-am...... very very close to it... but the $$$$ was what stoped me.


----------



## phreebsd

Polaris425 said:


> I ALMOST bought a can-am...... very very close to it... but the $$$$ was what stoped me.


 sissy


----------



## jackman

I have ridden a few can-ams, they are fun but I still like my BRUTE


----------



## phreebsd

jackman said:


> I have ridden a few can-ams, they are fun but I still like my BRUTE


I'm with ya brother! 
It's the Brute Brothahood!


----------



## Twisted10

Ive ridden both. Bought the Brute, price had a lot to do w/ it. 

Outty is nice, low end sux! Top end rox! I dont care about going 80 or if another quad outruns me. Handling is pretty close.


Dont like the outty frame or the brakes.
Dont like the outty visco lock
Ridiculous price. (its not a Ducati or a Harley, your sleds are not overpriced, why must your quads be?)

Dont like all the little issues w/ the brute, but I will live w/ them for thousands less. 
So far Im very happy w/ my brute, Im sure I would have been happy w/ the outty too. 

Im not really brand loyal, as long as its not a Polaris. :Flush:


----------



## jksimpson

:haha: im with you on that one...lol


----------



## GETAV8




----------



## Mall Crawler

Welcome. Nice to see ya here.


----------



## Mall Crawler

There is one thing I will say about a Can-Am they sound soooooo sweet with a pipe!


----------



## GETAV8

Thanks, Looks like there ain't many canams here.


----------



## Mall Crawler

The site is still fairly young. I think it is just something about Brutes that scare off the Can-Am guys. :rockn: Who Knows? lol


----------



## GETAV8

:chairshot:


----------



## GETAV8

Mall Crawler said:


> There is one thing I will say about a Can-Am they sound soooooo sweet with a pipe!


 
So far the best sounding bike I found was a guy at rattle snake hill who says he had a muzzy exhaust. There was another guy there who said he had the same exhaust but they didn't even sound close. The one guy said his exhaust was older thats why it sounded better and that the other guys exhaust would eventually sound like his. I could have followed that guy all day and listen to that thing it was sweet sounding.


----------



## Polaris425

good lookin Can-Am there Getav8


----------



## GETAV8

Polaris425 said:


> good lookin Can-Am there Getav8


Thanks, just wish there was more canam action here.


----------



## phreebsd

it'll come bro. Invite some of your ham riders on over. 
Oh, be sure to check the manuals section. We have them for your machine.


----------



## TorkMonster

Sweet looking outty man...

Nice color choice.. 
You know what they say, *YELLOW* is the fastest!!!


----------



## mrkd1

Here's a couple of mine.. 
It is snorkelled.. And temp gauge..


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn: nice! that looks like a fun place to play. especially the creek/water crossing.


----------



## mrkd1

The water is just another flooded section of old rail line runs about 100 miles long due north. The mine is an old iron ore mine 1/2 hr. north of home but a 5 minute ride from the rv park my trailer stays in. The rail line goes thru the mine there is also 1 that goes east and west just south of all this. Endless miles get racked up here..


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

Polaris425 said:


> I ALMOST bought a can-am...... very very close to it... but the $$$$ was what stoped me.


Yep in the end it was canned ham or a brute. I got the brute for $7245OTD in Feb of last year. That was a 2K savings vs the canned ham. Never looked back, I love my brute. :rockn:

Nice looking bikes!


----------



## mrkd1

Mental note to self "walk up the hill first to see whats on other side" driving along the trail saw all these guy's not making this hill in a unknown area to me, watched for a while, thought I'd give it a go, Way to much "go" when I topped the hill no time or place to slow or turn right into a wash out.. Lesson learned "Know before you GO" 
This is what they look like sunny side down.


----------



## Yesterday

ouch. bet that hurt


----------



## mrkd1

yea it did..rescue vehicle was my buddies Polaris I'd normally be towing out of the mud..funny thing was having to help winch him over the hill top to get me upright..
have a new camera now takes movies..hope never to use it..


----------



## phreebsd

hey man i know canada is big and all but do u know bbertram?


----------



## mrkd1

not that I know of..what part is he from??


----------



## TorkMonster

Nice pics man!!

Good to see another can am owner here too!!!


----------



## mrkd1

Mall Crawler said:


> The site is still fairly young. I think it is just something about Brutes that scare off the Can-Am guys. :rockn: Who Knows? lol


Well I find they do usally get them self's stuck worse and are a little harder to pull out but, but they usualy come out with a couple of little tugs from the rotax...:rockn: I wouldn't say scared off ow's respectfull sound..


----------



## mrkd1

Had a :rockn: of a ride on sat...some pics in media..


----------



## phreebsd

Nice looking Can Am !


----------



## mrkd1

nice bike, nice lift kit, but thats not my way to spend a day, I'd rather roll some distance..see some sites.. but I'm luckier then most..got a big back yard..:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425

^^ Thats the bike that BruteWise bought...


----------



## phreebsd

nice. It looks pretty good.


----------



## kingquadking1986

i was at red creek in mississippi and rode with a couple brutes and a can am on my king quad. all of us are the same height just about and i have to say, the can am was the one who got stuck the most... definitly expected to get blown away, but at the end of the day i was no longer impressed.


----------



## Polaris425

You are right king, and do you know the 2 main reasons? The trailing arms in the back, and the crappy visco lock up front.... lol I dont think the trailing arms have THAT much affect, but the bad 4x4 system does.


----------



## mrkd1

yep if you let off the gas it disengages on you..sort of sucks..
go slow steady don't let up they work good, but some of you guy's would likely get a submarine stuck with all that water and mud..


----------



## TorkMonster

I havent had any trouble outta mine getting me outta a hole, only times I was stuck was due to major ruts, and short tires!! LOL

Really, for what I ride, the visco has done very well... Very well....


----------



## TorkMonster

A couple newer pics from the 28" TITAN 589's, that measure very true to size.. The fronts a a TAD bit short, but nothing like the ITP 589's I had that were very short front AND rear.......

Sorry bout the blurry pix, I was trying to figure the ole lady's camera out!


----------



## mudwolf

Here is one for you.


----------



## DjScrimm

We've Got a few new Can-Am's in our group. Will be getting them up here, heres the one picked up today....









2010 Outy800 XT-P. Wait untill its completed!!!!!!!


----------



## DjScrimm




----------



## phreebsd

DjScrimm said:


>


now that's a fine lookin can-am!! i would love to have that beast!
whut was the pricetag?


----------



## Bootlegger

Give me just a little while longer and I will add a pic on this thread...


----------



## Polaris425

^^ I figured as much the other day when you made a coment somewhere else on the forum....  lol.. you and superbogger750 both...


----------



## aandryiii

that bike was for sale for 17k. i got the xt-p stock, but its being rebuilt now soooo pictures will be coming soon!:flames:


----------



## walker

holy chit 17k .........


----------



## Guest

WOW!!! 17k!! :smileeek: HOLY CHIT IS RIGHT!! I looked at them too before i bought my brute. Money was definently the deciding factor. I paid $8200 with 27" ITP terra cross tires, ITP 212's rims (i think they were 212), and a 3000# winch.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

I don't even have close to that in my Brute!! around $12,400. That's nearly another $5k. <----that's nearly a 916 FCP motor!! ....and most definitely an 840 FCP motor!!


----------



## phreebsd

it sure is pretty though..


----------



## DjScrimm

Haha yep. Dang thing is gorgeous. It had EVERYTHING done already and they offered the NOS kit installed for extra $1800
BTW thats a 7" lift on 30's


----------



## walker

for taht kinda money they better put them 32 shoes on it lol


----------



## aandryiii




----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice bike. Need to get us some action shots. We want to see it eat.


----------



## walker

aandry that can am is a good lookin mochine for sure


----------



## aandryiii

ive never ridden during daylight yet... ill get some this weekend.


----------



## phreebsd

nice bike there, son!
what was the cost? im curious.


----------



## Polaris425

AAAWWWWEEEEEESOME!!!! I hope you are bringing it to Rocks for our ride!!!! :rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

whoa, wth. how's that brute fit in that bed with the tailgate up?


----------



## DjScrimm

Haha. The bumper is off in that picture so it fits good. Usually it will fit if i smash the tires with tail gate, and it doesn't get close to fitting with the laws on it!


----------



## coker6365

Just thought I would share a few pics and say hello. New to the forum!


----------



## Yesterday

niceb ike there


----------



## phreebsd

**** nice bike! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## aandryiii

we should be at rocks bottom, still negotiating if we should go there or red creek.... byw it was 10999.


----------



## Polaris425

welcome Coker!!!!! Thats a sick :rockn: can-am!


----------



## walker

nice lookin bike coker... the aggies goin to do anything this year lol


----------



## coker6365

Thanks guys!

walker, the aggies are going to win the national championship! Didn't you get the memo?


----------



## walker

pa ha u been drinkin to much of that koolaid ... but i do think they goin to be better.. do you trail ride with those crusk loks if so how do they ride... where do you ride at


----------



## coker6365

DON'T DRINK THE KOOLAID!!! lol.

Yeah, the locks work just fine trail riding. They are different from a typical wheel/tire setup, but you can get used to them. They are much more aggressive and a little wishy washy around corners. Your riding style will make you hate or love locks on the trails. I run about 4.5psi in them and they handle good enough for me. I am just too lazy to throw on the other wheels. lol.

I ride Soggy Bottom ATV Ranch quite a bit since its only about 20 minutes from my house. Other than that, we ride at Crosby and Mud Creek whenever we get the chance. You have any good spots to ride?


----------



## madppcs

Looks like there arent many Renegades here.. Heres mine.


----------



## walker

sweet ride madd


----------



## Polaris425

yeah thats a badazz 'gade... :rockn:


----------



## madppcs

Thx.. U know this thing still lifts the front end in HIGH!


----------



## Polaris425

I dont doubt it! I wish they'd make some dual's like that for the brute!


----------



## coker6365

Make some custom duals for the Brute! Be unique, lol. Good looking Gade Mad.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Thats is some sick looking bikes coker and mad. 

I wish they would have some dauls for the brute.


----------



## aandryiii




----------



## Polaris425

lookin good!


----------



## aandryiii

Thank you John


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Lookin good aandryiii


----------



## 650Brute

Gawd, That Looks mean


----------



## jctgumby

Gimme some time...I am working on a dual exhaust setup for the Brute...


----------



## skid

GETAV8 said:


>


very nice machine!


----------



## Polaris425

Yep looks **** good :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

My Bro, TORKMONSTER...

Let er Eat, LOL


----------



## TorkMonster

Why thank ya there Perry.. I was fitnda post it there.....


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice action shot.


----------



## madppcs

Here is an action shot..


----------



## Polaris425

That's an awesome action shot! :rockn:


----------



## stoneman

No sir, Brutes don't scare off Can Am guys, we're putting in OT to pay for them:34:J/k, if you hunt around, you can find them cheap. I got both mine for less than Grizzlys new in the box.


----------



## madppcs

Yea, I did alot of research before buying my 2nd one. My 1st can-am came with a hefty price, but I guess everybody has a learning curve,lol.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

nice can-ams. aandryiii do the 2010 have projector headlights stock or am i seeing things?


----------



## DjScrimm

You talkin about how it looks like they have a Halo in them??? Just seein' things...


----------



## Bootlegger

I hope to have a picture for this thread one day...either a 650 or 800.


----------



## mrkd1

Out doing some trail cleaning today showing off my MIMB sticker..


----------



## Polaris425

nice! cold up there already?


----------



## Yesterday

mrkd1 said:


> Out doing some trail cleaning today showing off my MIMB sticker..


man it's pretty up there with all those different kinda trees changin different colors already. jump off in that creek!


----------



## mrkd1

It's cool now at nights, got the shorts put away was 30 F. overnight on weekend at the trailer. Some trailers had water lines freeze a little..
here's a few more can am shots.. Even had a new 800R with us..sweet bike..
[ame=http://s204.photobucket.com/albums/bb119/mrkd1/?action=view&current=PA100035.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## Polaris425

awesome :rockn:


----------



## aandryiii




----------



## Yesterday

nice! what's that for stickin up out the back rack? mount for somethin?


----------



## codyh

looks good bert


----------



## aandryiii

yea, its for my ipod in an otter box, or gps...


----------



## NMKawierider

Sharpest Can-Am I have ever seen. Nice work. Makes me want to convert...sooner.


----------



## aandryiii

Well thanx! It took me long enough, and alot of sweat...


----------



## TX4PLAY

Good lookin Can Am brotha...


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Looks good man.


----------



## coker6365

Looks good Andry. Now lets get it spinning those tires with ease! lol


----------



## Polaris425

man that looks good... thats very similar to what I want mine to look like


----------



## phreebsd

i see you dropped the backs and went with 31 laws 
good move


----------



## 08GreenBrute

looks good


----------



## 650Brute

What a BEAST!!!!

Very Nice, Me LIKEY:rockn:


----------



## stockshdime

MY OUTTY 800

WHEN I BOUGHT IT

























AFTER I HAD IT FOR ABOUT A WEEK (CLEANED UP, SOLD LAWS, PAINTED A FEW THINGS









































































WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE RIGHT NOW 

























WHAT IT IS GONNA LOOK LIKE(ALSO HAVE A SET OF ITP312'S AND 30X9 SILVERBACKS FOR IT)


----------



## 08GreenBrute

that is going to look good, you wanna paint my brute next lol


----------



## FABMAN

cool


----------



## walker

sweet flame job........ and welcome to the forum stockish . nice to see some can am owners


----------



## stockshdime

thank you


----------



## NMKawierider

Nice work!


----------



## 850PoPo

Wow that is awesome cant wait to see it all togather


----------



## 650Brute

WoW.... I'm Anxious


----------



## TX4PLAY

Bad azz paint work!


----------



## JohnWayne

Here she is so far....


----------



## walker

1st xd wheels i've seen on an atv .. looks good jw


----------



## DjScrimm

Sick.. JohnWayne!


----------



## JohnWayne

Thanks for the comments ya'll! I was wanting something different so I went with the KMC's.. I'm about to buy the all black powdercoated LTE dual exhaust, so if anyone is looking for a good deal on a full Ron Wood Exhaust let me know. Once again thanks for the comments. I'll keep you guys updated on the progress. BTW did I mention that I really like this site..


----------



## ragginrancher2008

Murdered out Can-Am's. John Wayne you gotta sick Outty man!


----------



## FABMAN

looks good like the snorks too


----------



## Polaris425

ragginrancher2008 said:


> Murdered out Can-Am's. John Wayne you gotta sick Outty man!


I agree! :rockn:



I cant wait to see that blue flame job up there all put together either! gonna look sick!


----------



## JohnWayne

Polaris425 said:


> I agree! :rockn:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant wait to see that blue flame job up there all put together either! gonna look sick!


^^^^^ I agree!^^^^^ I can't wait to see what stockish has up his sleeve with his outty.....I bet its going to look pretty darn good! haha...I've been following his project for about a month now on HL.... can't wait buddy..lets see some pics! :rockn:


----------



## codyh

Love those wheels. Nice bike brotha


----------



## Polaris425

I hope that someone of ya'll will stick around some, and help add to the Cam-Am How-To's especially since my next ATV will most likely be a 2-up Outty


----------



## JohnWayne

Polaris425 said:


> I hope that someone of ya'll will stick around some, and help add to the Cam-Am How-To's especially since my next ATV will most likely be a 2-up Outty


I would love to hang around here.... I had always heard that this was primarily a Bruteforce forum so I never really visited it unless I wanted to use ya'lls tire weight chart....haha.. but I really like this place. It seems like the site caters to several brands of bikes.


----------



## KMKjr

stockshdime said:


> MY OUTTY 800


 
That's just sick!!


----------



## stockshdime

here are ALOT OF PICS and a couple of my buddies built and stretched brute


----------



## JohnWayne

Hey stockish that Outty looks great.... I'd almost hate to get her dirty!! A rubberdown 2" lift would be the icing on the cake...........


----------



## coker6365

It already has the High Lifter 2".

That looks clean dude. I am very impressed with the transformation. Those 312's really set it off. Almost makes me want to ditch the camo and roll with some stockishpenny customs! lol.


----------



## cojack

Very Very nicely Done!!!:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

Those are both SICK :rockn: 


1 question, is he getting enough air into the brute? :bigok:


----------



## 08GreenBrute

man that bike looks great with that paint. that brute is sharp too


----------



## stockshdime

coker6365 said:


> It already has the High Lifter 2".
> 
> That looks clean dude. I am very impressed with the transformation. Those 312's really set it off. Almost makes me want to ditch the camo and roll with some stockishpenny customs! lol.


STOCKISHPENY CUSTOMS FTMFW!!!:rockn:

lol... Coker i put that 650 helix in and it really helped it on the slow riding!!!


----------



## walker

someone get a bucket of water that outty is on fire.............. looks good and yea i'm jw i would feel guitly hiding that paint job with some mud.... nice job stockish


----------



## coker6365

stockshdime said:


> STOCKISHPENY CUSTOMS FTMFW!!!:rockn:
> 
> lol... Coker i put that 650 helix in and it really helped it on the slow riding!!!


Good deal. I have had some rough hours this week with exams and essays due. I will give you a shout tomorrow.


----------



## LSU Menardo

This Is A Couple Of My Buddies On Their Bikes...


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

how many air box snorkles does that brute have!!!!


----------



## 850PoPo

Man those are some great looking bikes the blue flames are SWEET


----------



## 650Brute

:rockn: Very, Very Nice


----------



## phreebsd

man that blue ham is nice!


----------



## GWNBrute

Those are some sweet looking BRP's gents!


----------



## emc

my outty


----------



## Roboquad

Yeah I think its the ride behind (TOW) from the *Bruit *after snapping an axle at the local pit. I ride with 4 can am guys. all have broken a tire off at some point. 29.5's and too much torque. Watched one pull a wheelie at night and the bike passed us without the rider. went a good 50 ft. I laughed so hard the beer almost came out my nose. that was some funny S*AT.


----------



## coker6365

Roboquad said:


> Yeah I think its the ride behind (TOW) from the *Bruit *after snapping an axle at the local pit. I ride with 4 can am guys. all have broken a tire off at some point. 29.5's and too much torque. Watched one pull a wheelie at night and the bike passed us without the rider. went a good 50 ft. I laughed so hard the beer almost came out my nose. that was some funny S*AT.


Easy now sunshine. I have seen all brands break at one time or another. Sometimes it seems like there are just bad weeks where one particular bike just does not want to hit the trails. lol.


----------



## Polaris425

emc said:


> my outty


:rockn: awesome lookin outty!


----------



## walker

hey eric is that a pic with the lift???


----------



## emc

yeah, Gorilla 7"


----------



## walker

looks good man


----------



## Mudforce

phreebsd said:


> hey man i know canada is big and all but do u know bbertram?


I do I have ridden with him before. He is now ridding a Mudpro.


----------



## Polaris425

Mudforce said:


> I do I have ridden with him before. He is now ridding a Mudpro.


WHAT! Tell him to get on this forum!!!!!!!!!!! He use to have awesome videos!


----------



## phreebsd

yeah man get that dude on here.
I used to spend many hours at bbertram.com years back.


----------



## 650Brute

Polaris425 said:


> :rockn: awesome lookin outty!


What he said:rockn:


----------



## BeastlyVinson

Mine. Last two are from Mudstock 09


----------



## Polaris425

Nice Renny! :rockn:


----------



## Mudforce

Polaris425 said:


> WHAT! Tell him to get on this forum!!!!!!!!!!! He use to have awesome videos!


I sent him a PM on www.trackshare.com and told him to come check it out. That is were i spend a lot of my time too.


----------



## phreebsd

excellent. maybe he'll join up.


----------



## Mudforce

A little off topic but you guy's are more then welcome to check out Trackshare too!


----------



## stockshdime

31's and da toon's
DONE!!!
and it is loud!!!


----------



## gpinjason

I wouldn't want to get that thing dirty.... nice


----------



## 08GreenBrute

i wouldnt either, looks great though


----------



## lg07brute

That is BA!!!!!! :rockn: I love it. I'd get depressed as h3ll if it got scratched or even very dirty tho.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice bike like the paint.


----------



## stockshdime

thanks everyone.... and just to let ya'll know I ride the **** outta this bike... i will have to post up some muddy pics


----------



## walker

looks good stockish .. i like the way you molded the box around your radiator.... nice work


----------



## stockshdime

thanks for the compliments 

if anyone would like me to build one for them pm me and we can work something out... this is what i do for a living


----------



## Polaris425

man it looks :rockn: BA


----------



## emc

new wheels & tires, & added 2" pipe lift.


----------



## Polaris425

it's HUGE! :rockn:


----------



## walker

looks good eric


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Looks good. Man that thing is high.


----------



## emc

thanx.


----------



## DjScrimm

Some GOOD pics of AANDRYIII's bike, none of that iPhone bulllish. Enjoy


----------



## coker6365

Still way too soft in the rear bro! That will hurt your "wheelie" potential. lol


----------



## aandryiii

****! i dont know if i can fit any more spacer on those stock shocks... i really didn't want to have to order those hl ones..


----------



## Polaris425

That thing is so SICK :rockn: one of the best looking (non-big lift) can-am I've seen.


----------



## aandryiii

well, thank you very much!


----------



## 650Brute

Thats a Hella pimp Wheeler!!!


----------



## Josh.P

nothing special, but thought i would share.

















i know the rear seat doesn't look that great, but i have everything i need in there (extra 5L of gas, an axe, air compressor, tire plugs ext.)


----------



## NMKawierider

I'd be interested in seeing more pics of the box setup. I love the thought of owning an 800 Rene, but I need storage where I go...so...yes, how did you do it? And how's it working out?


----------



## Josh.P

ill take a few pics of the box as soon as possible for you guys, it was just a cheap box/seat i found at canadian tire, you have to drill holes inside the box then you use "U" bolts to bolt it down on your rack. i also dont have the small rack that most renegades came with, i have a nice wide rack on mine.

its working fine so far, theres not much room for a passanger, me and my gf fits on it but its tine and she's pretty small. i would like to slide the box a few inches more to the rear


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice rene.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

looks like some nice bikes


----------



## Polaris425

looks good Josh! :rockn:


----------



## Josh.P

Thanks for the compliments !


----------



## aandryiii

I think its pretty bad *** as well


----------



## aandryiii

don't worry, they didn't go under! close call thanx to: too much float + too much current


----------



## codyh

where are you at?


----------



## phreebsd

wowee that's close!

deep too!


----------



## aandryiii

ha im there in front of it, in 5' of water


----------



## aandryiii

i think i broke my SCRAM! haha lmao... it rattles every 30min now.


----------



## Masher

I told the wife I'm headed out today to go ride with Albert and I wait. And I wait. And I wait. Then Albert calls man we got a bit wet and are headed home. So I rode around and chased the horses and geese and came back inside. Then I find out what really happened....


----------



## Masher

I was thinking, as long as your leg is in water I bet you can drink. How is it going to register alcohol if it's ubmerged in water.


----------



## Masher

I know that creek well Albert. There are some bottomless black mud goo holes in it too. Holes we call The Devils Anus.


----------



## aandryiii

Masher said:


> I told the wife I'm headed out today to go ride with Albert and I wait. And I wait. And I wait. Then Albert calls man we got a bit wet and are headed home. So I rode around and chased the horses and geese and came back inside. Then I find out what really happened....


thats why i said i was cleaning it off


----------



## Masher

You cleaned it off allright. I cleaned mine off like that a couple of times. But the snorks went under.


----------



## DjScrimm

Im very familiar with that "cleansing" process..... It creates a lot of work though:thinking: When you starting on your Brian?


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Thats alittle too close for me. glad to hear that you didnt get any water in there.


----------



## Masher

I was chatting with Goat earlier. Getting the stuff together now.


----------



## aandryiii

about time.


----------



## Polaris425

WOW


----------



## coker6365

LOL, thats an ATV...not a submarine! Glad it came out ok.


----------



## stockshdime

all wides!!!


----------



## Polaris425

SICK! :rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

INSANE!!! I love that Outty:rockn:


----------



## jctgumby

Now that is mean lookin' right there!!!


----------



## TorkMonster

stockshdime said:


> 31's and da toon's
> DONE!!!
> and it is loud!!!


Hey, is that snorkled? Just curious. Looks bad *** man. I like. And the paint is awesome.


----------



## crsbear400

My '09 Renegade


----------



## crsbear400

My wife's '08 Renegade X - 10" stretched frame


----------



## Polaris425

lookin good dude! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

looks mean!


----------



## 650Brute

Nice Gades!!


----------



## stockshdime

_RIDIN LITTLE CLOSER TO GOD NOW.....

































_


----------



## Joshua99ta

my little ole junk


----------



## moonstruck

nice to see ya over here on mimb joshua99....im used to seeing you on highlifter lol


----------



## stockshdime

he follows me....lol


----------



## codyh

THIS is the site to be at for info, the other site is just for entertainment from all those geniuses


----------



## madppcs

Highlifter is like the movie (Idiocracy) when u hear all the BS that goes on over there, u think (No Way) but then when you go over there, your like.. (Yep its real!)


----------



## Mac102004




----------



## Polaris425

Looks good Mac!!! :rockn: Welcome to the forum too BTW... I remember you from back in the HL day... HA!


----------



## 650Brute

all I see is red X's


----------



## Polaris425

you must be having problems viewing photobucket??? Thats where they are hosted.


----------



## phreebsd

i see them properly.


----------



## 650Brute

I see them now.


----------



## Mac102004

Polaris425 said:


> Looks good Mac!!! :rockn: Welcome to the forum too BTW... I remember you from back in the HL day... HA!


Thanks for the welcome! I figured it was high time I joined the forum over here, this was one of the few I'm not a member of. 

Don't see you over on HL much anymore, you still visit at all?


----------



## Polaris425

Mac102004 said:


> Thanks for the welcome! I figured it was high time I joined the forum over here, this was one of the few I'm not a member of.
> 
> Don't see you over on HL much anymore, you still visit at all?


nah been long time banned over there.. :rockn: haha...


----------



## Hampster rancher

My '09 Renegade.


----------



## phreebsd

nice bike and welcome to the forum.
i hope i can own a set of edl's before i die.


----------



## jctgumby

I bet that is a BEAST on Crushed EDL's!!!


----------



## Polaris425

looks Sick :rockn:


----------



## Hampster rancher

Thanks for the welcome guys. Ya, jctgumby, if there is a bottom, those crushed EDL's really hook up!!


----------



## Eight

Dang man those crushed edls are sick!:rockn:


----------



## 650Brute

Hammy, That thing looks better every time I see it.


----------



## Hampster rancher

Thanks Perry!!


----------



## 650Brute

Hampster rancher said:


> Thanks Perry!!


You Bet...:rockn:

Are you coming down with the RDC crew this year?


----------



## Hampster rancher

No, can't get that week off work. Are you and Aaron going?


----------



## 650Brute

Hampster rancher said:


> No, can't get that week off work. Are you and Aaron going?


IDK yet, I'd like to as I missed last year, but I just started with a new company, and I'm unsure if I could get the time off... I'd like to though.


----------



## walker

nice rene hampster


----------



## coker6365

Good looking gade Hampster!!!

Walker, what have you been up to dude?


----------



## walker

been working non stop since april .. whats been up with you cracker


----------



## coker6365

Trying to graduate this semester. One of these days when everything slows down a little, we need to go ride. Gotta see that little Brute in action.


----------



## stockshdime

LITTLE SNEAK PEAK....my newISH one 
i been doing a few things since my BAN...lol 
4" CATVOS 
CATVOS rear springs 
custom STOCKISH snorkels 
HID's 
2010 front end conversion (first 800 with the NEW nose thats GREEN....FTMFW!!!) 
custom stickers to replace stock ones (curtsy of LOOK-OUT GRAFIX pm me if you want his number) 
AND A ****S POWERSPORTS.com STICKER (thank you COKER6365 for helping me with the 2010 front conversion) 
SOON to have a WISE touch clutch setup (huh Mark...lol)


----------



## Polaris425

cool stuff!! :rockn:


----------



## codyh

Looks pretty badace main


----------



## walker

coker6365 said:


> Trying to graduate this semester. One of these days when everything slows down a little, we need to go ride. Gotta see that little Brute in action.


 
for sure yall should come up for the river rat ride end of may in marshall,tx..


----------



## Crawfishie!!

when is that? i never knew there was a ride going on out there
let me know cracka.....


----------



## stoneman

Yup...it's an anchor........picked it up in a canal and it wrapped around my axle. The armor was the only thing that saved the day. Kinda funny when it happened, though it was a gator trying to get my leg down in that canal and every time it would come around I'd try to punch it...couldn't tell what it was under water but I wasn't going without a fight.


----------



## walker

thats frackin crazy


----------



## Polaris425

Wow!


----------



## bayou_boy_22




----------



## DTX

Of all the problems you expect, that is not one of them, lol.


----------



## stockshdime




----------



## bayou_boy_22

Looks like she is having trouble staying on in the last pic.


----------



## stockshdime

it just got done sitting back down from the 12 O'clock...lol


----------



## stockshdime




----------



## DTX

It is not clean, but here is mine since I got the new wheels and tires on.


----------



## stockshdime

AND ONE OF MY GIRL


----------



## codyh

She looks like she knows what shes doin:rockn:


----------



## stockshdime

codyh said:


> She looks like she knows what shes doin:rockn:


that is seriously probably the 3rd time she has ever rode a 4 wheeler other than in the yard:bigok:


----------



## codyh

She learns quick then


----------



## codyh

My brothers reney on 31's


----------



## walker

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## emc

new plastics on the outty.


----------



## walker

lookin good eric .


----------



## Polaris425

yep :rockn: looks awesome


----------



## dillon

heres a pic of my 400 at nyota


----------



## dillon

and one cleaned up sorry about making two different posts


----------



## CanAmChris

Here are some of mine from this weekend


----------



## CanAmChris

I just thought I Liked my 28s until today.. My dirty 30s came :twisted: 
I got to install a spring spacer in the rear, for when I nail the throttle it hits the floorboard from the torque.. its a easy fix and I should have it done this weekend and get some new pics..


----------



## Polaris425

looks AWESOME! :rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice


----------



## CanAmChris

Thanks.. I am dying to get out and try them out but you night could tell from the pic there is no water around


----------



## CanAmChris

Here is some good ole MS gumbo mud on the new 30s


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

*MY NEW RIDE...*















[/IMG]














[/IMG]














[/IMG]














[/IMG]


----------



## Polaris425

Looks AWESOME!!!!! :rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice bike DGD.


----------



## walker

nice i like the red dale.. now just need to snorkle and geta big lift and a looney tuned exhuast


----------



## DTX

Yes, snorkels are a must. While the factory intakes could be better, the cvt exhaust is the biggest issue. Look at the top rear of the cvt cover and you will see the exhaust. It comes up and then turns down and it is not very high.


----------



## TX4PLAY

Sweet ride Bro! Feels good to be back in the saddle doesn't it.......Just remember to keep the rubber side down and the shiney side up on this one!


----------



## jctgumby

I am liking the COLOR


----------



## Greystorm

stockshdime said:


>


dude i can believe your wearing a white fitted cap to go mudding ??


----------



## Greystorm

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> *MY NEW RIDE...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


hey what size rims and offset are u running? are they 12x7s? I have the same quad but its not a Max. and those look perfect for the tires Im gonna run


----------



## emc

nice ride Dale. here is a pic of mine.


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn: SAWEET!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Hey emc, how do you like that aaen exhaust? I seen it advertised in a dirt wheels mag, but never heard of it...


----------



## bruteforce504

man emc, that gade looks friggin sweet man:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Hey emc, how do you like that aaen exhaust? I seen it advertised in a dirt wheels mag, but never heard of it...


I had one on my 425 back in the day.. it was really raspy.. though, that was old school, and on a 425 so....


----------



## emc

drillersgodeeper said:


> hey emc, how do you like that aaen exhaust? I seen it advertised in a dirt wheels mag, but never heard of it...


 I love the exhaust. Sounds real good since I took that huge baffle out of it! Aaen claims some pretty Good hp gains from it also.


----------



## emc

Here are a couple more pics.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice gade man.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

What size tires you go ton that thing? Those 32's?????


----------



## walker

lookin good eric


----------



## emc

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> What size tires you go ton that thing? Those 32's?????


 YAYAH!!!


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn:


----------



## rowdy-outty

My 08 Gade
Wild Child Customs 7" stretch frame
Gorilla 7" lift
32" backs on Crushlocks
09 Intake
PC3
HMF exhaust
custom clutching by Wild Child
MR RPM alum fuel tank
Wild Child rear bumper
Wild Child snorkels
Just bought a NOS nitrous kit but not installed yet, thinking about 1004cc big bore kit first


----------



## phreebsd

that's a good looking ride!


----------



## emc

WITH THE NEW X PLASTICS.


----------



## rowdy-outty

what did you do with your other plastics? PM me if you wanna sell


----------



## rowdy-outty

thanks phreebsd for making pic bigger and the comment, I need a good pic of it all cleaned up. I get alot of dang look at that one comments when people see it. lol


----------



## emc

monsterrenegade said:


> what did you do with your other plastics? Pm me if you wanna sell


 i sold them to one of those wild child guys that you bought that bike from.lol.


----------



## rowdy-outty

Small world isnt it! I might already have em, lol


----------



## bruteforce504

Man those are some awesome looking gades. Nice job on those things:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

Both of those are HUGE! :rockn:


----------



## rowdy-outty

EMC your bike looks sick man, I really like the X plastics but I think I'm gonna have mine dipped white. I seen a white outty and I really like it. Found a place in Idaho that does it for $500


----------



## Mudforce

Wow nice bikes!!!! Any idea were a guy can get those gorilla center caps? I want some!!!


----------



## coker6365

Call Greg or Jamie at Gorilla! They will hook you up with a set.


----------



## bayou_boy_22

Nice bikes. I like the black plastics emc.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

MonsterRenegade said:


> EMC your bike looks sick man, I really like the X plastics but I think I'm gonna have mine dipped white. I seen a white outty and I really like it. Found a place in Idaho that does it for $500


 GIVE THESE GUYS A CALL. DEFINITELY A LITTLE CLOSER THAN IDAHO...

http://www.camodip.com/ THEY ARE LOCAL FOR ME. JUST SOUTH OF RUSTON, LA (20 MIN.)


----------



## emc

MonsterRenegade said:


> EMC your bike looks sick man, I really like the X plastics but I think I'm gonna have mine dipped white. I seen a white outty and I really like it. Found a place in Idaho that does it for $500


extreme hydrographics in ruston la quoted me $450. same place dale is talking about.


----------



## rowdy-outty

Sweet :rockn: 
thanks guys!


----------



## walker

well here are some pic's off my wife's new ride.. daniel at louisana hydro graphics did the paint and dip .. 2010 outty max-xt 650


----------



## rowdy-outty

I bet momma's a happy camper! she now has a sweet bike of her own!


----------



## swampthing

That is sweet man, bet she's quite happy.


----------



## walker

yep she did really good on it .. followed me every where i went that thing .. man it rides like a cadillac..


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Yep, nice ride!! Bet she is very happy with it!!

And yes, they do ride like a cadillac!!


----------



## Polaris425

Is that back rest for you? :bigok:


----------



## walker

Polaris425 said:


> Is that back rest for you? :bigok:


 
yep ....... she drove and i drank ..


----------



## king05

This is my bro's 09 outty 800r. It has 28" silverbacks,nuke wheels, hmf slip on, snorkles, and PCV


----------



## Eight

Nice bikes, walkers gonna have a new 800r before he knows it.


----------



## walker

Eight said:


> Nice bikes, walkers gonna have a new 800r before he knows it.


2010 renegade to be exact :rockn:


----------



## RDs Neighbor

MonsterRenegade said:


> EMC your bike looks sick man, I really like the X plastics but I think I'm gonna have mine dipped white. I seen a white outty and I really like it. Found a place in Idaho that does it for $500


There are pics of a white gade on catvos's website. Looks real good.


----------



## Eight

walker said:


> 2010 renegade to be exact :rockn:


When? 

Cause they bad.


----------



## rowdy-outty

walker said:


> 2010 renegade to be exact :rockn:


 Wait till next year and get a 1000cc Gade :bigok:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^^ what he said!! i would wait as well!!!


----------



## duramaxlover

wow you guys all have nice can-ams, i better get out of this section before i start wanting one


----------



## walker

get a better discount on a 2010 model .. i don't really care about having a 1000 .. ok maybe i do but if i can get a good deal on an outty 800r may go that route but i'm not giving up on the brute .. but i buy my own enclosed trailer to hual my toys around .. kinda pain to unload and load all my riding crap everytime


----------



## swampthing

Here we are


----------



## swampthing

swampthing said:


> Here we are


finally after the break in.


----------



## rowdy-outty

that third pic is how she is supposed to look! :bigok:


----------



## Eight

Nice, were you balls to the wall with it.


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

how did the xmr do? the rear looks lower than i expected. 
what's the ground clearance on those things?
would be good to add that info here in this thread
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1485


----------



## swampthing

The Xmr did quite fine (espescially for stock), but I did get it stuck a couple times even though it was balls to the wall. LOL 
phreebsd; I am going to have a RDC lift designed for it and try to add a little more clearance, will get ya some measurements of the stock machine at lowest setting frnt & rear, then highest setting.


----------



## king05

^^ Got any vids of that thing yet?


----------



## swampthing

not yet, I hope to get some this weekend. We got a memorial ride for a friend on Saturday, so I'm sure someone can take vids for me.


----------



## ctbourg87

Here are some of mine


----------



## Polaris425

Welcome! good lookin outty!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Nice!! Welcome ctbourg87!


----------



## Eight

Welcome to mimb ct. Nice can-am.


----------



## swampready

Dirty pics coming soon !


----------



## Polaris425

Very nice! :rockn:


----------



## phreebsd

ctbourg87 said:


> Here are some of mine
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=5076&d=1288204903
> 
> 
> http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=5077&d=1288204962


i like the look of those snorks


----------



## ctbourg87

phreebsd said:


> i like the look of those snorks


That is the snorkel your atv kit.


----------



## Eight

Sweet gade swamp. I like your front bumper.


----------



## swampready

I boke my alu. bumper. So I made a $20 homemade bumper until I get one from RDC.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

good looking bikes


----------



## rowdy-outty

Both them bikes a sweet, i really like them snorks too! :agreed:


----------



## walker

thats what kit i went with also .. was an easy task till you get to the pod .. especially with xt model power steering crap in the way ..


----------



## ctbourg87

walker said:


> thats what kit i went with also .. was an easy task till you get to the pod .. especially with xt model power steering crap in the way ..


the pod was definitely a PITA


----------



## swampready

WARNING
Dirty Pics Below


----------



## NMKawierider

Man...you were not kidding...lol


----------



## 2010Bruterider

All that mud, and that Renegade still looks SICK!!! It looks like you had a ton of fun


----------



## Polaris425

SEXY! :rockn:


----------



## Eight

Sweet, but how muddy did you get.


----------



## swampready

Yeah I had more mud on me.


----------



## walker

i think you missed a few spots .. bwhahahahah nice rene.. kinda gives me an itch !!


----------



## rowdy-outty

new pic's


----------



## DjScrimm

Sweetness.


----------



## 08GreenBrute

good looking bike, them terminators look mean


----------



## Eight

Very nice. The terms look like their ready to do some rootin.


----------



## CanAmChris

Looks good.. What you do with your Locks and Backs?


----------



## rowdy-outty

Sold them on here last week, where were you buddy? lol


----------



## swampready

sick!


----------



## walker

monster looking good now all you need is a dual looney tunes out the back


----------



## rowdy-outty

Well if i every get done spending all my money on wife's brute I will get to do more to mine!


----------



## easttexasrenegade

looks good


----------



## TxMudGurl

ok lets see if this works.


----------



## swampready

Nice Outty and :welcome:


----------



## rowdy-outty

Looks good Txmudgirl and welcome. Here is some updated pics of mine guys. Just installed new RDC front bumper and LTE duals. My Monster is lookin better and sounded meaner then ever :rockn: Special thanks to Paul with RubberDown Customs!


----------



## duramaxlover

dang man thats a really nice canned ham monster


----------



## Polaris425

Nice canam MudGurl!!


----------



## TxMudGurl

Thanks guys. I still have a couple of other things I would like to do to it. I am hoping Santa Claus is good to me this year!!. 

MonsterRen- your bike looks mean as he!!... love it


----------



## Down2Ride

I'm new to the site, but here is my ride. Waiting on a front bumper with rad. relocate. Will post pics when on the bike.


----------



## bruterider27

Looks good


----------



## Injected

The black gades are just sick. Nice ride


----------



## Polaris425

Nice! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Polaris425

obviously not mine but, it's sexy


----------



## countryboy61283

Polaris425 said:


> obviously not mine but, it's sexy


Man that is sweet!!!!


----------



## crazywes

My XMR and LTD


----------



## Polaris425

I like that blue!!


----------



## greenkitty7

finally^ someone that agrees with me. the xmr is def sexy but their attempt at an integrated snorkel system was an obvious fail.


----------



## crazywes

greenkitty7 said:


> finally^ someone that agrees with me. the xmr is def sexy but their attempt at an integrated snorkel system was an obvious fail.


 :agreed:


They had several fails : Up graded it to gorilla axles after third ride. clutch not as good as could be went with ///airdam. Pipes and a tune opened it up. Now it's a good bike. 6" lift to come


----------



## 1bigforeman

I never go to the can am side of this site until now. Won't say why i'm here though. =) I know who that is on the brute.


----------



## swampthing

greenkitty7 said:


> finally^ someone that agrees with me. the xmr is def sexy but their attempt at an integrated snorkel system was an obvious fail.


 Ya, the idea was there for Can am, but they should have come right out with the snorkels and venting. It is to make it legal wherever snorkels are not allowed too. I'll be extending mine also.


----------



## linkage




----------



## byrd

linkage said:


>


I WANT!


----------



## Polaris425

Awesome lookin 'gade there link!


----------



## linkage

Thanks!!! will get more pics, I am installing radiator relo kit tomorrow. :rockn:


----------



## lilbigtonka

lookin good there denny, cant wait to see it in person


----------



## greenkitty7

i want a gade just for the fun factor...


----------



## linkage

Got the Radiator Relo Kit on :saevilw:


----------



## Polaris425

looks great!


----------



## Iceman83

Here is my new toy. I bought it Sunday( All Stock) w/ 23 hrs and 89.4 miles on it. And here it is as today...... 2 inch pipe lift in the front and 29.5s skinnys all the way around!


----------



## Polaris425

NIC! Congrats on the new toy!


----------



## Polaris425

Just drooling some..........


----------



## greenkitty7

i love the red one on the monsters!


----------



## CTD06

I agree, that red one is nice!


----------



## CanAmChris

Got MY XMR radiator kit on, 31" laws, 2 " bracket lift and some other goodies this weekend.. I Will get some more pics in a day or two.. Ive just got to get some new decals made for it, One of my friends called it BigBird and I kinda like it


----------



## swampthing

some pics from today.

http://www.youtube.com/user/750swampthing


----------



## Polaris425

Cool!


----------



## Oxidizer

just sold my 06 brute force and picked up a 07 Gade' was bone stock with 410 miles, and well the holeshots lasted 5 days


----------



## Polaris425

Congrats!!! Nice ride!


----------



## greenkitty7

that black gade with the tracks in swampthings pics looks like it would be interesting...


----------



## Bonpa Bottom Boy

same thing i thought greenkitty


----------



## CanAmChris




----------



## Polaris425

Very Nice!!


----------



## CanAmChris

Changed It up a lilttle

30x9 backs on Alum Mud-Loks..


----------



## Polaris425

nice! :rockn:


----------



## emc

My newest one


----------



## Polaris425

Very nice!


----------



## rillo750i




----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## swampthing

a quick pic and vid of the X mr on RDC Swamp LoX and 29.5" Laws.


----------



## Polaris425

:rockn: Awesome! Makes me want to just go buy one today.


----------



## swampthing

^^ya should!! Don't let fear and common sense hold ya back...LOL I didn't...and I seriously fear common sense.


----------



## aandryiii

Muskadime Hole


----------



## Tempsho

linkage said:


> Got the Radiator Relo Kit on :saevilw:


That thing would throw some seriously sick mud everywhere!! LOL :umbrella:


----------



## Polaris425

aandryiii said:


> Muskadime Hole


Haha! Nice! Gonna need to ditch those bighorns before long


----------



## rillo750i

Just some pics of the outty and my friends from our ride today


----------



## Polaris425

nice action shots!


----------



## 1SweetHonda

looks like yall were at majors creek


----------



## linkage

New rims :rockn:


----------



## LM83

linkage said:


> New rims :rockn:


Looks **** good!


----------



## Polaris425

Yep real good!!


----------



## greenkitty7

what wheels are those?


----------



## Crawfishie!!

New shoes!!


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER

emc said:


> My newest one


Thats a good lookin bike


----------



## Crawfishie!!

emc said:


> My newest one



**** SHOW OFF!!!! JK Eric, that's one badd arse bike. I hope to ride with ya again soon brotha!


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER

My first Can Am, Yamaha guy for years and I jumped ship!










My new seat cover I put on today!


----------



## emc

You will love it.


----------



## Polaris425

^ Looks really good!


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER

emc said:


> You will love it.


I already do, I bought it new in may. I could not stand it anymore after all the mods to the grizz it still did'nt have the power I wanted.So far this thing is unreal in the power department and the smoothest wheeler I have ever rode. Only think I don't like about them is the seat cover mine tore very easy not bad but it tore and I cant stand my stuff looking bad so thats why I put a new cover on it.


----------



## BAMA MUDIGGER

Polaris425 said:


> ^ Looks really good!


Thanks 425


----------



## swampthing

Here's a couple pics of my X mr with all black plastics and custom race foot wells


----------



## Polaris425

^ Nice! :rockn:


----------



## greenkitty7

that looks really good.


----------



## swampthing

quick update with mr Rubberdown Customs Swamp LoX


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## mudslinger4

Not mine (i wish) but the nicest looking can am ive seen..


----------



## Polaris425

yeah I've always like that one too.


----------



## fstang24

thats one sweet looking canam


----------



## mudrider28

Here's mine, it doesn't compare to any on here, but still. 2011 Outlander XT-P 800. Two Brothers M-7 exhaust and an HMF Optimizer.


----------



## brutemike

You need to get some 31"laws on that sidekick or tracker in your second pic :haha:.


----------



## Polaris425

nice! did you make those pics w/ a GoPro?


----------



## mudrider28

brutemike said:


> You need to get some 31"laws on that sidekick or tracker in your second pic :haha:.





Polaris425 said:


> nice! did you make those pics w/ a GoPro?


brutemike, it would be sweet to have 31" Laws on it, but I'd probably put them on my Can-Am before I put them on that! LOL.

Polaris425, yea, they were taken with a GoPro 960.


----------



## Polaris425

Cool


----------



## brute574

I will Post Some of mine, if I ever get it back From the Shop


----------



## creed

Mine is the yellow one.. Coiming soon 4" or 6" Catvos lift and 29.5 OL2 or Terms (decisions decisions) .. the white one was for a guy that i know..


----------



## Polaris425

nice! & welcome!


----------



## Big D

Love that 3rd picture!!! :notworthy:


----------



## phreebsd

holy cow that 3rd pic is DEAR TAY!


----------



## creed

Big D said:


> Love that 3rd picture!!! :notworthy:


LOL.. Thanks, have to give props to the girl who took the pic.. she could not have had better timing.. LOL .. The bad thing though, is that I did not have my bike snorkeled at the time and the guy i bought it from had it set up for trail racing and had moved the air filter from the air box and cut the front pod and mounted it in the center.. so needless to say i drowned my air filter .. at:


----------



## brute574

brute574 said:


> I will Post Some of mine, if I ever get it back From the Shop


the Dealer Bought this back From me, As Can Am Doesn't Know WHY it Keeps Failing. Rode the new 1000 Ren/Outlander, Not Impressed


----------



## creed

brute574 said:


> the Dealer Bought this back From me, As Can Am Doesn't Know WHY it Keeps Failing. Rode the new 1000 Ren/Outlander, Not Impressed


What was wrong with it?? And what didn't you like about the 1000's??


----------



## mini bogger

well, I did it
















it's getting snorkels and 29.5s next week.
It's a 2008 gade 500


----------



## Polaris425

Nice! A new snorkel how to would be great! Hint hint hint... ;-)


----------



## swampthing

sweet ride dude, welcome to the darkside.


----------



## mini bogger

Polaris425 said:


> Nice! A new snorkel how to would be great! Hint hint hint... ;-)


thanks! i don't do my own snorkels though, sorry


----------



## brute574

creed said:


> What was wrong with it?? And what didn't you like about the 1000's??


Air Ride went out Twice, broke 3 Axles, all in a Month.

1000 just wasn't as TQ or Fast as I had Hoped


----------



## Polaris425

mini bogger said:


> thanks! i don't do my own snorkels though, sorry


Now is Always a good time to start! :bigok:


----------



## mini bogger

i dont want to screw it up haha. I'll let someone else do it who does them every day.


----------



## Polaris425

Well I guess of you got the $ to blow its your $ & your bike.


----------



## fstang24

*My new 2012 Renegade 1000*

Here are some pics of my new toy I picked up this weekend


----------



## Coolwizard

^^ Very nice, You gonna keep it set up for trail ridding?


----------



## fstang24

Coolwizard said:


> ^^ Very nice, You gonna keep it set up for trail ridding?


 yeah most likely thats what I do, easier too maintain and cheaper on the wallet....


----------



## mini bogger

mines getting the following pretty soon: wild boar rear rack, wild boar radiator kit/bumper, 28" skinny outlaws, black SS 212's, snorkels, and a billet aluminum gas cap. should have some pictures in a few weeks!


----------



## boostedagain

i would rethink the wildboar rad kit, lots of people have had a lot of probs with them on the gades, look at the gorilla kit, much nicer quality!


----------



## mini bogger

darn. it's already ordered. I'll make it work.


----------



## rowdy-outty

I have two of them and aint had no trouble with them, when they first came out the tabs for the rad would break off. They have fixed that problem


----------



## Gronis

Here is my Xmr reedy for the whiter :flames:


----------



## Polaris425

Thats one sweet ride. You'll have to get some videos in the snow!


----------



## redneckrancher420

Lol ya ^ tracks are just the coolest thing on a quad.


----------



## mini bogger

someone likes to take pictures lol. nice bike.
here's mine. mods in sig.


----------



## Rozzy

That is a mean looking 500


----------



## mini bogger

thanks


----------



## DownSouthBrute

mudslinger4 said:


> Not mine (i wish) but the nicest looking can am ive seen..


 mudslinger!! that is a sick looking can am!! good job with it man!! wish i had something like that


----------



## Cody

Idk wat happened with those last 2 posts of mine. I dont know how to delete them. Sorry



I got rid of them for ya

NMK


----------



## Cody




----------



## Polaris425

good lookin rig cody. I like the stance.


----------



## jaxamillion04

*Had a brute got a CAN AM*

I had an 08 brute force and i loved it BUT i just got a new CAN AM 1000 and it has more low end top end and everything in between cant even compare it . I love this site and i do have mud in my blood :rockn: but sorry guys we are the big dog on the yard:haha:


----------



## filthyredneck

My new 2011 Gade 800X....only mod shown so far is 29.5 s/w Laws on the factory beadlocks. MudIndustries snorks are on order, should be here in a day or so, and a Viper Max 4000 winch with synthetic rope was bought for it a few hours ago as well as a rear reciever hitch that multifuctions as a frame/differential brace.
More pics to come.


----------



## myst3ry

filthyredneck said:


> My new 2011 Gade 800X....only mod shown so far is 29.5 s/w Laws on the factory beadlocks. MudIndustries snorks are on order, should be here in a day or so, and a Viper Max 4000 winch with synthetic rope was bought for it a few hours ago as well as a rear reciever hitch that multifuctions as a frame/differential brace.
> More pics to come.


awesome filthy !!!


----------



## filthyredneck

Thank you sir, I can't wait till it grows up.....hopefully it'll be influenced by my brute lol.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Iceman83




----------



## monty85

My 2008 outlander


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good!


----------



## Lollygagger77

My Buddy's 1000.... Pretty nice Wheeler!! They don't look like it but took us over 2 hours to clean them!


----------



## Keith J

I believe it. I have used a full tank of gas to wash mine before and it still had mud on it.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lollygagger77

yeah what sucks is when they are wet they look clean and then they dry and all the dirt still shows up again, damit, LOL...


----------



## youngDUMP

Hey guys, new here. Came over from can-amforums. Thanks for having me. I'm Logan and am from Kiln, Mississippi. Hope to have a good time and possibly get some rides thrown together with some of yall who are closer to me. Anyways, pic thread so here it is. '07 gade on 28s about to undergo an overhaul.


----------



## Polaris425

looks good! if an overhaul includes new tires, holla. I'm lookin for some OLR's!


----------



## youngDUMP

I'll for sure give you a holler. It will be July before I start. Leaving on a job and won't be around.


----------



## myst3ry

my new ride !!!

well has 400+ miles on so far .. but still new ....lol


----------



## Polaris425

I like the silver!


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## youngDUMP

X's 2 on the silver. Looks sick!


----------



## DownSouthBrute

*few pics*

few ridin pics! get more soon and heres some of my rene


----------



## Polaris425

looks good!


----------



## TINGS

Finally got the OL2's in and on the quad!


----------



## Polaris425

NICE


----------



## triston

*?*

These are some bad*** bike wait till me and my dad are done with our caned hams


----------



## mini bogger

awesome bikes. action shots anyone?




















































"The ride says it all"


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Just bought a 2012 can am outlander 1000 I love it the selling point for me was the upgraded visco lock I took it in the swamps this past weekend and walked my brothers rzr and the only difference between them was the type of outlaws we have mine came with 2s. Deffinately won't get rid of the brute but it's gonna collect a lot of dust lol. I will post pics when I get off of work


----------



## mini bogger

if you have a smartphone try tapatalk app and photobucket app



"The ride says it all"


----------



## Polaris425

With tapatalk if they are on his phone that's all he needs. No need for photobucket. 

Nice pics MiniB. You've got yourself a nice gade.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Well here they are.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

and I had to add a shot of me pushing the rzr lol.


----------



## Polaris425

Nice


----------



## mini bogger

nice outty^
thanks p425! I love it!



"The ride says it all"


----------



## fstang24

a little updated pic


----------



## Polaris425

lookin good!


----------



## JPs300

I guess I never posted my junk in here. These were before I covered the rad, but they're all I have uploaded.




























The rad cover, sporting some MIMB love!










Itching to finish up the 4" lift and then get a primary for it.


----------



## Polaris425

very nice!


----------



## aellerbe2354

heres mine, bad pictures on the outlander. 

here it after i pressure washed it 








this is what it looked like before









heres my old renegade


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP

just rolled over 14hrs


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

Nice new ride CRWbrute! I can't wait to get mine next friday!


----------



## mudthug1010

never posted in here yet here's my 2009 outty 800

if mud ain't flying you ain't trying


----------



## mudthug1010

some rotax action shots

if mud ain't flying you ain't trying


----------



## Beachcruiser

Dont know why but I never posted up any pics from when i traded my brute for a gade. It's an 07 800, pretty much stock except Muzzy Exhaust. New tires have been ordered. Here she is


----------



## Polaris425

Nice. I almost didnt recognize you, since there's no longer a wheelieing blue brute in your avatar!


----------



## Beachcruiser

Ha yeah i just changed it up yesterday. Been busy and haven't had much time to browse the forums, nice to be back.


----------



## kirkland

well my first post, picked up a 650 outty and i have no regrets.. im quite envious of your guys rides 

im gonna snorkel, lift and get some 28s, and clutch.. im sure there are many other things that im un aware of lol and i got alot to learn


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## 08GreenBrute

some good looking bikes, i need to ride one of those new 12 outty 1000 i like them a lot lol


----------



## Beachcruiser

08GreenBrute said:


> some good looking bikes, i need to ride one of those new 12 outty 1000 i like them a lot lol


Don't do it, unless you plan on buying one. They'll get ya :woot:


----------



## Eight

Oh I wish I was a can am rider.....Nice bikes everyone. I can't decide if I want a rzr, ranger or an outty.


----------



## fstang24

Sporting new tires.


----------



## Polaris425

Awesome!


----------



## kirkland

Nice! I guess I might just have to buy rims after all lol


----------



## fstang24

kirkland said:


> Nice! I guess I might just have to buy rims after all lol


 :agreed: Do it man.....:haha:


----------



## kirkland

Those are the ones I want to, same tires and everything lol... I guess when I save up enough that's what I'll be trying to get lol they even match the rims on my truck.. But I bought the xtp just bc it had black wheels and here I am wanting aftermarket lol


----------



## fstang24

kirkland said:


> Those are the ones I want to, same tires and everything lol... I guess when I save up enough that's what I'll be trying to get lol they even match the rims on my truck.. But I bought the xtp just bc it had black wheels and here I am wanting aftermarket lol


I know the feeling it never ends, now I am saving up for new clutches...


----------



## JPs300




----------



## rkc05

My ride.


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## Commander X

*Intro: Brute Force to Outlander XT-P*

Just traded my Brute Force 750i for an 2013 CanAm Outlander XT P 1000. I bought the 1000 because i believe it is comparable to the pick up of the brute force. I test rode the 800 and was not impressed. The 1000 give me that same low torque....well a lot more torque and you really need to hold on to the handle bars if you go full throttle. I liked the XT P because of its package, FOX suspension, etc. I bought Elka's for my Brute Force last year [STAGE 3] and that made a world of a difference in riding. I like the cross country type riding as opposed to the deep mud [done that for many years and just tired of it I guess]. I have beeen riding for 20 years now and had my first experience with GAS shocks with my CanAm Commander X, which has Fox as well. I swear the first day I took it out and caught myself riding too fast, little did I know going straight for a ditch. Those shocks soaked it up like it wasn't even there! That sold me and subsequently lead to the purchase of the Elkas...then the XT P. The XT P is a lot bigger than my brute force [it was nimble for a big bore] and my riding style had to change significantly for now...still new. I find there is a lot of oversteer and the inner back tire on a turn just throws itself in the air, but since I can tweak the suspension to my likings I know I will get it right soon, just anxious to get riding! FYI Elkas are for sale as I didn't give them to the dealer on the trade in.


----------



## Polaris425

I wanted one so bad but picked the Teryx b/c I saved $6000. Lol otherwise I'd have a 1000xt commander.


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Snorkel pics

























Ill take more when I finish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Here's the rad relocate

























All stainless steal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kirkland




----------



## Mudslinger800x

07 gade with a few bolt ons,new rims coming soon(under the tree)


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Here she is all finished up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Polaris425

nice Can's guys!


----------



## totheduals

Posted everywhere else so figured I post here too! lol


----------



## Ole Nasty

Badass! What did you use to paint the letters on your tires?


----------



## totheduals

Ole Nasty said:


> Badass! What did you use to paint the letters on your tires?


Its a wax crayon. Truckers use them on there rigs or welding shops for marking steel. Can buy it at a lot of autoparts stores.

Have to re apply after every ride but only takes a minute!


----------



## Polaris425

That's one sick can am. Love watching osta's vids & see it in them.


----------



## DirtyBrutes

^^wow very nice!


----------



## mini bogger

just a little deep


----------



## Littlebear

That is a bad *** paint job with those blue flames. Hope you post some good after pics


----------



## fidel cashflow

here the 1k on 31s with his little brother the brute nasty also on 31s


----------



## kirkland

Wish I would of got some in the mud... I just didn't trust my friends with my phone in the mud lol










Got some in the mud today


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper




----------



## crwBrute7504x4I

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wildbill

*"**** Hunter" custom Maverick X*

I have been riding Polaris and Kawasaki atv's most of my life and then when I test drove a 2013 Can-Am Maverick side by side everything changed! I bought a stock 2013 Maverick X and have been upgrading it with parts from all over the country and now almost complete with my project called "**** Hunter". This will be used for night hunting *****/pigs, blazing rocky trails in the Texas hill country and playing at some local mud parks! I plan on having her completed for the mud nationals next month and will post some better photos soon plus a list of upgrades!!

Wild Bill


----------



## Polaris425

Wow! Nice!


----------



## DaveMK1

Really nice but just priced one out! More than I paid for my truck lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Mudslinger800x

I'd pull that thing around with a $500 truck if I could afford one


----------



## mini bogger

X2^^^^^


----------



## bvick85

Just got it this morning. This is my first Can Am. I hope I like it. I looked at the 1000 Xmr but I didn't care for the extended length so I decided on the 650.


----------



## Eight

Those new 650's are nice.


----------



## bigblackbrute

Nice looking bikes i just cnt seem to find the hype of can am that everybody talks about. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## brutemike

X2^^^^^^^^^


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Get in the passenger seat of my Commander with stockers on, and I'll show you why they say - "THE RIDE SAYS IT ALL!!"

Then, after I get my /// lovin; I'll put the 29.5 OL2's to work and remind you again why..."THE RIDE SAYS IT ALL!" 

*Don't get all wound up tight guys...Just yanking your chains*...and I have owned a couple Brutes. One really nice one...

















*yes; those are Dirty Dueces!! lol*

---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 PM ----------

Pick of the new 10" Rigid LED light bar


----------



## bigblackbrute

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> Get in the passenger seat of my Commander with stockers on, and I'll show you why they say - "THE RIDE SAYS IT ALL!!"
> 
> Then, after I get my /// lovin; I'll put the 29.5 OL2's to work and remind you again why..."THE RIDE SAYS IT ALL!"
> 
> *Don't get all wound up tight guys...Just yanking your chains*...and I have owned a couple Brutes. One really nice one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *yes; those are Dirty Dueces!! lol*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:24 PM ----------
> 
> Pick of the new 10" Rigid LED light bar


My buddy has a 1000 commander with all the air **** lovn you can get on one. Its fast ill give it that. Still prefer my rex over one. Ive rode a coulple outlanders to and they just didnt compare to my "stock" brute at all. But different stroke for different folks i guess. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## bvick85

I have had Yamaha's most of my life, but I have also ridden Honda's and Suzuki's. I recently sold my Teryx and RZR and got a 750 Brute and a 450 Wolverine for partial trade. So, I am pretty well rounded when it comes to ATV's. I just bought a new 650 Xmr and I love it. In my opinion the Cam Am's are heads and shoulders above the rest. I will admit my Brute has more low end power than the Xmr, but the Xmr has more mid-hi end power. It also feels like a much more solid bike than the Kawasaki. Just my opinion though.


----------



## bvick85

By the way, Here is my collection of ATV's at the moment. I really don't know why I need three lol.


----------



## Polaris425

I say, why Not have three? :rockn:


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Currently have 3 bikes as well:
*2009 Can Am Outty Max 800R *
*2012 Can Am Commander 1000XT*
*2012 Arctic Cat 90 (son's)*
well, maybe 4 if you count the battery powered Kawi KFX my daughter has, LOL:


----------



## bigblackbrute

3 myself 
09 brute 750
2010 teryx 750
2013 850xp

fatboyz customz


----------



## bvick85

I'm thinking I may have to add a 4th. My 84 year old grandmother won't stay off the 450 Wolverine, my dad has taken over the 750 Brute, and my mom and the girl I'm dating have taken over my 650Xmr lol.


----------



## filthyredneck

Made some changes to my renegade. Before: Black/Yellow with 31 laws on MSA Beadlock wheels. After: Plasti-dipped the yellow center/side plastics in flat black and threw on a set of 29.5 OL2s on SS212 wheels. Gonna go test out the Law2s today and decide if I want to keep them or not, if I do, they'll most likely get mounted on my beadlocks and put back on.


----------



## kirkland

Looks good!

Where do I get the plasti dip? I wanna do my yellow side panels black .. I like the camo but I like all black to


----------



## filthyredneck

I got it at Lowes. It was about $6 per can, and I bought 3....ended up using about 1.5 cans to do 3 coats. Youtube it, so you can see the stuff and how it works. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## kirkland

Thanks filthy


----------



## Polaris425

Looks good!


----------



## kirkland

Dang after looking on YouTube people will pasti-dip anything and everything lol


----------



## irk909

my 2013 renegade 1000, not including the mods ive done


----------



## dookie

Some updated pics on my gade and other stuff. Thats my new pickup, our new trailer i just piced up for super cheap, new goodies on the gade and the ole' ladys brute


----------



## Beachcruiser

Looks good Filthy. I'm playing with the idea of plasti-dipping my whole renegade white. Can't stand that every canned ham I see is yellow. 

How is it holding up on the plastics?


----------



## rillo750i

My before and after of my outlanders transformation

sent from my galaxy S3


----------



## Polaris425

^ Love it


----------



## filthyredneck

Beachcruiser said:


> Looks good Filthy. I'm playing with the idea of plasti-dipping my whole renegade white. Can't stand that every canned ham I see is yellow.
> 
> How is it holding up on the plastics?


Its holding up rather well, the only trouble area i have is where my shifter rubs against my center plastic. I have a dime sized yellow spot in low and reverse positions. I think it'll be ok for now, but soon im gonna just buy the side and center panels in factory black.


----------



## irk909

updated pics of my gade, 2013 1000 27" zillas and snorkel my atv race snorkels more mods to come


----------



## fstang24

After not riding for 3 months due to other priorities, figured I change her up a bit, and be ready to finally ride this labor day weekend.


----------



## Polaris425

WOW! :rockn:


----------



## JPs300

Seen your post on the monters FB page, looks really good man!


----------



## fstang24

thanks guys


----------



## gpinjason

When you going Frank?


----------



## fstang24

Saturday to mels and Sunday to race


----------



## rillo750i

Added diesels and monster mayhems

sent from my galaxy S3


----------



## Polaris425

sweet


----------



## bcorum

Heres my grandpas brand new outlander 1000 xt havent even drove it yet just put some vision wheels with mega mayhems and obviously some boot protectors.


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## bcorum

thanks man!


----------



## GWNBrute

Been awhile since I've posted any thing but here is my 13 Limited I'm running STM Rage 3 Clutches with a Yoshimura full system and programmer, the rest you can see from the picture


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!!!!!


----------



## CaN_Am_RyDeR_1000

My 1K on 28" skinny silverbacks. Just sold the silverbacks. 







My dads 800r max on my silverbacks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cingcrete

second ride out at Carolina Adventure World.
Added a LTE slip-on a VforceJohn Digi Tuner.

Bikes at dealer for break-in service and ACS problems:angryfire:


----------



## young

my baby i got before i deployed


----------



## Polaris425

Nice!


----------



## kirkland

Just serviced everything and stretched it.. Well worth it


----------



## MUD_DYNASTY

my 2014 Can-Am Maverick XRS-DPS model sitting on 32" terminators


----------



## Birddog4x4

I picked up a can am 800 a while back, and just could not keep it stock!


----------



## GWNBrute

Here is an updated picture of my machines. The Gade has a 4'' CATVOS with the 32 backs and rims you see on the commander and the Commander now has 6'' SATV with 34 Terms. Both machines have Turner Eagles on them.


----------



## hursteric

Heres pic of it rite after i got it broke in


----------



## Mud Rat

Lots of good lookin bikes


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4

my buddies 2016 570 xmr (left)he changed the color scheme on it. so far its the only manta green 570 xmr.

sister inlaw 2013 800 max (middle)

mine 2013 1k xmr (right)


----------



## bcorum

New setup.


----------

